# Stunning Orchestral Productionmusic



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 20, 2022)

An amazing example of music that sounds both perfect for usage and at the same is incredibly interesting musically.

All composed by John Ashton Thomas who sadly recently passed away (prolific orchestrator with lots of Hollywood work under his belt, particularly for John Powell).

He has a lot more production-music work out there, on Universal and Audionetwork and also concert works, some displayed on his website.
I must investigate a lot more.

I just think this album is very inspiring because it shows that even something that "sounds" like productionmusic can be incredibly interesting musically. No excuses hah. 
When clicking on the tracks alternate versions are revealed. Worth checking, some of them are newly arranged and recorded and as interesting or more than the main version.

Part 1
My favs: Battle Lines Drawn, Determination (crazy harmonies!)





The Challenge


Orchestral Soundtrack Of Extraordinary Human Achievement And Determination. (Disc 1 of 2).




www.universalproductionmusic.com





Part 2
(Dramatic Moments section seem to be remixes of previous tracks with more percussion)





The Challenge


Orchstral Soundtrack of Extraordinary Human Achievement and Determination (Disc 2 of 2).




www.universalproductionmusic.com





Maybe that's the kickstart for a thread to highlight more great orchestral productionmusic. I at least might follow up with more. Listened only to productionmusic for years before even touching film scores. There is lots, and even live recorded.


----------



## RyanRhea (Dec 20, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> An amazing example of music that sounds both perfect for usage and at the same is incredibly interesting musically.
> 
> All composed by John Ashton Thomas who sadly recently passed away (prolific orchestrator with lots of Hollywood work under his belt, particularly for John Powell).
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I shall devour it. What I’ve heard so far is absolutely beautiful. 🙌🏻


----------



## YuHirà (Dec 22, 2022)

> I just think this album is very inspiring because it shows that even something that "sounds" like productionmusic can be incredibly interesting musically. No excuses hah.



We sometimes forget that Thomas Bergersen was doing production music in the first place, and still does in some sense. In my opinion, his work stands as an archetype of well written production music which is conceptualized in a very smart way: his albums are very well crafted and are seen now as regular crossover albums by the public and composers.

However, the ultimate goal of production music is to be largely used and too often, the more you use counterpoints and modulations, the less you will get placements, which limits the possibilities.



> Maybe that's the kickstart for a thread to highlight more great orchestral productionmusic. I at least might follow up with more.


A few years ago, a friend recommanded me James Seymour Brett. He is certainly one of the best orchestral production music composers I ever heard (and he is very very versatile...). His music is published by Audionetwork and he apparently works... at Abbey Road Studios!









JamesSeymourBrett


Listen to JamesSeymourBrett | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 26, 2022)

Another stunning album!






chassay-project-vue2







productionmusic.smpj.jp


----------

